# Mounting MF 200 Loader on MF 165 Tractor



## steelinthefield (Jan 27, 2015)

I've got a MF 165 tractor and MF 200 Loader and need to get the loader on the tractor. I tried jacking up loader and driving the tractor in but it's just not going to work because of how it has to "swing" under the rear wheels. Anyone know how I should go about getting it on the tractor? I don't have another tractor with a loader to help hoist it in the air either. Thanks!
here's a good picture of one with the loader attached so you have an idea.


----------

